# 100 Years Of John Deere Tractors.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Successful Farming by Dave Mowitz. This is a very good brief of 100 years of John Deere....and it is very helpful in understanding the John Deere model numbering of the different series.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/tractors/100-years-of-john-deere-tractors


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Very cool. My great grandparents on my mothers side first tractor was a 1916 Waterloo Boy. They traded that off for 2 Fordsons in the early ‘20s. Oh how I wish I had any of those tractors back


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> Very cool. My great grandparents on my mothers side first tractor was a 1916 Waterloo Boy. They traded that off for 2 Fordsons in the early '20s. Oh how I wish I had any of those tractors back


That would be cool stack to have any of them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

First series to offer a powershift transmission: optional on the models 4050, 4250, 4450, 4650, and standard equipment on the model 4850 (1982).

I found this potential discrepancy unless they are referring to the 15 speed version. They had powershift way before the 80's


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> First series to offer a powershift transmission: optional on the models 4050, 4250, 4450, 4650, and standard equipment on the model 4850 (1982).
> 
> I found this potential discrepancy unless they are referring to the 15 speed version. They had powershift way before the 80's


 Yep I caught that as well......I figured they made a mistake since the 8 speed power shift came out with the 3020 and 4020. I bet your right though and they must have meant the 15 speed powershift.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

My dad talked of when they got two "D"s, steel wheels and two forward speeds. Big tractors, they were. Not like now. Just think, need about 25-30 more horse power, get another tractor, and somebody to run it.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

100 years for Ford/New Holland as well!


----------

